# Modem belegt Leitung



## flukas (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich den normalen AFN-Telefonkabel in mein Modem einstecke, wird meine Leitung blockiert. Aber ich bin nicht im Internet und kann auch nicht telefonieren. Die leitung wird einfach blociert und wenn man beim Telefon abhebt, hört man nicht die üblichen Signale des Modems, sondern gar nichts. 

Das Problem tritt auf, seit ich den PC in der Reperatur hatte, wegen einem anderen Problem.  Ist mein Modem Schrott?

mfg Flukas


----------

